# Purina Dog Chow



## Dutchfield (Dec 29, 2003)

Hello everyone,
I am not totaly satisfied with the current food I am feeding my dogs. In my search for a new brand I bumped into Purina Dog Chow.
I am not known with this product. I believe its an American product.
So I thought lets ask the Americans!
Are there any RTF ers using this product?
What's your opinion about it?
Please let me know.
Greetings,
Mike


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

MHO is that it isn't enough for working retrievers. Purina Pro Plan, Eukanuba, Diamond are all better choices. 

I fed my first dog Dog Chow...before I knew that there were better foods.


----------



## Dutchfield (Dec 29, 2003)

I did a quick view on the fat %. Its a bit low I think


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't care for the Dog Chow. I especially don't like the way it comes out after the dog is done with it.The Pro Plan from Purina I like.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

One of my dogs eats Purina ONE and the other 4 are on some formula of Purina Pro Plan. I am very happy with how all of them do on the food they are on. The plain Dog Chow just isn't enough for a hard working dog.

Andy


----------



## Dutchfield (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks guys,
I had my doubts after reading the productanalysis aswell.
My search goes on!
Mike


----------



## AChandler (Jun 11, 2004)

Try the Eukanuba? Adult Large Breed Premium Performance. 
30% protien / 20% fat.

The food has been working well for me.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

Euk large breed prem perf has worked great for me;


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

*dog food*

I have been using Nutro Large Breed food and find it keeps my dog happy.The joint additives help.


----------

